# Which Oil to Use on Bearings



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I am going to replace the oil on the bearings of my Akios Shuttle.
First time I have ever done this.
And like a klutz, while disassembling the reel, the circular split ring that fits on the centrifugal brake housing went shooting across my garage. A 1 hour search failed to turn up anything. 

I contacted Tommy, and faster than you can say Kooter Brown, he replied, wanting my home address. 

I'm sure this has been addressed half a million times, but which oil is good.
The reel is being used for distance casting only. It is (was) on a Zziplex 427 SU.

Thanks


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm not a distance caster but I have "tuned" a few reels for folks who desired greater distance.....For that I use a product called TSI 301. It is a dry film lubricant


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

In addition make sure you clean your bearings completely before you re lube them. For this I use carb cleaner and lightly hit the bearings with compressed air from a slight angle. I do this until they spin freely and smoothly


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Leslie,

It all comes down to the overall tune of the reel. There are several factors that come into play.

Bearings - Stainless steel or ceramic hybrid? Steel bearings need oil, ceramics can be run dry. The factory bearings are high quality steel so they need lubricating. If you are using ceramics then you have a choice to run dry or lubricate. Running dry takes away the variable of oil. Oil will thin out on hot days and the reel will speed up, opposite on cold days. With dry ceramics you have to start with more mags to control the initial fluff.

Oil - I like Rocket Oil. It has been around a long time and does a great job. Red rocket is what I use fishing and also to calm down a reel that is just a bit too "hot". Yellow is a lower viscosity and faster. A good choice for tournament reels. Tourney Rocket oil is just plain fast. 

If running SS bearings, I'd start with a single small drop of red or yellow and go from there. If too slow then just back off the mags a bit to start, if too fast just give a little more mag to start.

Line level is another factor to consider when tuning. A full spool IS faster on the start than a spool that is slightly below the lip so tune accordingly. Also consider line diameter as .31 will drop level faster than .28. This faster drop gives more "natural braking" as the line level decreases. A 5500 size reel gives more natural braking, but capacity of .31 becomes an issue on the other side of 800, unless you overspool or "hump" the line which opens up a whole new can of worms to tune... 

Hope this helps.

Tommy


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

What would you guys say about 3in1 household oil?


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

viper2788 said:


> What would you guys say about 3in1 household oil?


3 in 1 is what I first used but it thickened up a bit when it was really cold. I prefer something with "protective properties" as well so I switched to Corrosion X and/or TSI. Rocket Fuel is good stuff but I found that the two I just mentioned last longer....Atleast for me they do. I have tried pretty much everything


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

What brought this on, is that this morning, with a full spool, I spun the reel, with mag set at the highest setting, ie the least amt of braking. Even with the spool tension knob loosened up, I counted to 8, before it stopped spinning. I don't know exactly what is optimum, but I knew it is longer than 8 seconds.

This reel has the original factory bearings. I'm giving the ceramic bearings some thought.
I will check to see if I could order this from the CCP web site.

I fill the spool with 10lb test almost to the top. The shock leader is roughly even with the top of the spool.


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

Looking into ceramic bearings. There is a company in the UK that came highly recommended. Their website does not have any contact information.
Let me ask this.
For an Akios Shuttle, which ceramic bearing is the right one to order.
I am thinking one of the abu 6500 models is perhaps the correct size.


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

lrs said:


> I am thinking one of the abu 6500 models is perhaps the correct size.


correct


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

clean with lighter fluid then dry put two drops of yellow label tg's rocket. get better with no backlash only one drop of oil


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

lrs said:


> What brought this on, is that this morning, with a full spool, I spun the reel, with mag set at the highest setting, ie the least amt of braking. Even with the spool tension knob loosened up, I counted to 8, before it stopped spinning. I don't know exactly what is optimum, but I knew it is longer than 8 sec
> 
> LRS I get about the same results with my Akios 555. I have 4 mags,no brake blocks. I have used it with two and three mags. If I adjust so that I get more thanI 8 seconds It will immediatly backlash . and I lose about 1/4 of my line. It is really fun to be able to have a reel that will free spin for a long time but i sure can't cast em that way


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I appreciate that information. I'm new, still learning damn near everything.
My reel is a Shuttle, but the set up is very similar to what you describe. I have 3 mags, no brake blocks. Tommy set it originally, probably about a year ago. I don't know what oil was used.
For practice, I use a T-ball, which is like a kid's baseball. It weighs about 140gms.
With a mag setting, up 5 clicks, I can cast into a 10mph wind, and not backlash. Of course I'm not throwing like the god of thunder or anything, just easy going off the ground casts, due to recent shoulder surgery.
I was visiting with Nick at Breakaway when I purchased my first Akios, in Corpus Christi. I think he said it should freespool 17 seconds, but my memory could be off. 
Nick and I went to a practice field, so he could show me some basics. Nick did a pendulum cast that I promise went over 200 yards. 
I will do a search on this forum to find previous threads about reel set up to see what information I can find about this.

Thanks
Leslie


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

Forgot to mention. I did order a set of ceramic hybrid bearings from Formula Tournament. They will be coming from the U.K. I have no idea how long shipping takes, hopefully not too long. Thinking of entering the Kingsville Tournament on 6/23/12.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't think, just do it. You will not regret entering the tourney.


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

If I needed an oil a little thicker than Red Rocket Fuel, what would be a good choice?


----------

